# Diarrhea



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Been going on a week. I thought it was getting better and went back on her solid food and then last night we were up 4 times between midnight and 6am. Not sure if it's her food (i switched from puppy to adult food, but i did it gradually over a month, and it's the same brand), or if ate something outside she shouldn't have. She doesn't look sick (she is her usual playful self, just runny poos, no blood). Trying to decide if it's worth a trip to the vet with a stool sample or not.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would bring a stool sample in for sure and maybe even have her checked out as well.
Yes, chicken and rice in the meantime. Keep us posted!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I did chicken and rice last weekend and she seemed to be improving so i gradually reintroduced food and we're right back to where we started. Back on the rice today.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd opt for a stool sample. Timmy went through a phase similar to what you're going through. I took stool samples in to the vet A LOT, they were always negative, so I knew it must be something he was eating. Just recently I switched him over to freeze dried raw mixed with his canned food once a day and kibble the other and, knock on wood, he's been fabulous. Not to be graphic, but his output consistency and schedule have been spot on. Good luck!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

A little flagyl with fix it!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

called the vet and the earliest appointment I could get was saturday morning. Now to collect a "fresh stool sample". Lovely.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

A couple months back Brody had a similar problem. It was awful - stinky and messy. But he seemed completely fine otherwise - eating, drinking, sleeping, playing as normal. I was going to give him some pumpkin, but the stores here only seem to sell it in a huge can so I ended up not getting it. I first tried some plain rice (which he wouldn't eat) and then plain rice with chicken broth which he did eat but didn't totally love. He firmed up for a day and then it was back to diarrhea again. Then I made up a big pot of boiled chicken and rice which he LOVED. I did several days of just chicken and rice (although I wasn't sure how much to feed him and ended up just giving him 1/4 cup at each meal the same as his kibble, which I think may have been underfeeding) and then I slowly started introducing his kibble back into the rice mixture until the rice mixture was all gone. He firmed up pretty quickly on that, and once the chicken/rice was gone he was fine.

I debated whether I should take him in to the vet. Because he otherwise was fine and was getting plenty of liquid so I wasn't really worried about him being dehydrated, I didn't go. However if he hadn't firmed up after the chicken/rice treatment I'd have taken him in.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know thaat Chicken and rice is the tried and true formula as I have used it many time with my dogs .
I know dogs seem to tolerate Flagyl well but I am reluctant to give my dogs that medication unless it is very serious .
I went through a series of difficulty with my dogs when i was in the desert - for some reason their poop always changes down there and getting softer and we have episodes of very soft sometimes runny stools .
It was fine no blood / I finally went back on line and did some research and they recommended giving the dogs potatoes and it really worked well and cleared up the problem . I have home cooked forr my dogs off and on but I also give them life abundance kibble and also stella and cheweys freeze dries raw food . 
I started added boiled yukon gold potaoes to their food sometimes with other vegs sometimes not depending on the stool consistency and I also use some of the broth from the potatoes on the food such as kibble and the stella and cheweys patties which I have cut up .
Stools are so much better consistently firm . You might want to give it a try .I use the yukon gold potatoes as they seem to be more nutritious but I am sure regular potaoes are fine as well . It is worth a try .. it may take a day or two but trust me it works and the dogs love it ..


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We had this problem with Tessa and then Cooper off and on over most of the summer. They seem to be eating, drinking, playing and generally acting themselves but just had the runs all the time.

Originally, Tessa had a virus and then passed it to Cooper. Then the vet found that Tessa had infected anal glands. (What a nasty smelly mess that was) I ended up getting a low residue dog food from the vet (which both she and Cooper love) and this seems to have helped. My only problem is trying to decide whether to wean them off this food or to leave them on it. The vet said it will not hurt them and I am leary about changing their diets again.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

we were good on chicken and rice but the diarrhea recurred when i reintroduced some food yesterday (we're back on chicken and rice again). Luckily she loves both. I have a vet's appointment sunday and I'll keep her on teh chicken and rice til then. No more poops since 6am. Hopefully we'll both get some sleep tonight.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Once the Vet gives your pup a clean bill of health, there are several things you can try. When my Buster was a newly-rescued puppy (who had been treated for lots of parasites), I asked the Vet for canine Probiotics which worked like a miracle cure for him.

From time to time, something causes his tummy to be upset. When he starts trying to eat grass from the lawn, I know to expect loose stools sooner rather than later. I have in my arsenal:

plain canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) 

yogurt with live cultures

Pepto Bismol

Each of these can be taken in small amounts: a teaspoon, more or less, depending on the size of the dog. For Buster, who weighs about 11 lbs, the Vet said to give him around 1 tsp of Pepto once or twice a day until his stools are firmed up. He usually needs only 1 or 2 doses at most before he is back to normal.

I hope your pup is back to normal soon.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Once the Vet gives your pup a clean bill of health, there are several things you can try. When my Buster was a newly-rescued puppy (who had been treated for lots of parasites), I asked the Vet for canine Probiotics which worked like a miracle cure for him.
> 
> From time to time, something causes his tummy to be upset. When he starts trying to eat grass from the lawn, I know to expect loose stools sooner rather than later. I have in my arsenal:
> 
> ...


Same with Panda - if I see her eating grass its time to intervene! The vet prescribed Endosorb. She gets 1/4 tablet every 4-6 hours until her stomach calms down. Usually it takes only a 1/4 tablet to settle her stomach and get her back on track. I give it in a sliver of bread coated in peanut butter...she loves it and it works - a magic combination!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried "slippery elm"?? Someone recommends it to me. I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Back from the vet. Stool sample had blood in it and they could see giardia under the microscope. She's now on metronidazole (flagyl, metro) and on a special "gastro" dog food. Hopefully this settles things down.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad you have an answer and meds to fix him right up!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all is well soon.


----------

